# How do you glue vinyl to wood?



## Scott_M

It's for a speaker cabinet to be used under my guitar amp. I did quite a bit of searching both on here and elsewhere but can't seem to find a good answer. 

Would it be sensible to use something that can be thinned with water, so I could spread it around a bit with a brush, or should I go with something more along the lines of liquid nails?

-Scott


----------



## Jacktoo

I would use spray trim adhesive.


----------



## rrich

Why not use adhesive intended for vinyl flooring?


----------



## rrbrown

Spray adhesive.


----------



## gregL

Use contact cement that is used for plastic laminate tops. You can get it at the big box stores or any place selling plastic laminates.


----------



## jlhaslip

some of those 'liquid nail' caulking gun glues will eat plastic. There are specific products for plastic tub surrounds. Use one of them perhaps.


----------



## woodnthings

*3 M spray adhesive, it's called 777*



rrbrown said:


> Spray adhesive.


WE called it triple 7 in the auto business.
It sticks to anything, (everything) but the seat trimmers used it for adhering the vinyl to the foam and metal seat frames. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## cabinetman

gregL said:


> Use contact cement that is used for plastic laminate tops. You can get it at the big box stores or any place selling plastic laminates.




Solvent base contact cement will work. Use it in a well ventilated area, and keep away from sparks or open flame. It stinks but it sticks.


----------



## snav

I have no advice - but am interested in seeing photos when you're finished.


----------



## wletson

Go to your local automotive supply place and but a good can of upholtery and trim spray adhesive. Many are to be used similar to contact cement. Spray both surfaces, allow to dry, apply. Follow directions!


----------



## Dan from PA

*Scott: How did your vinyl-to-wood glue job work out?*

Scott,

A year ago you asked about the proper glue to use to repair your vinyl-covered wood guitar case. I have the same dilemma, I'm looking for a good adhesive to re-glue the cheap vinyl-sheeting "veneer" they used on my 35-year-old audio speakers. The vinyl is peeling away from the particle-board cabinets. You got many suggestions; my question is, what kind of adhesive did you use, and how did it work?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Fishbucket

Gett'cha some of this.


----------



## Dan from PA

*Thanks*

Thanks, Fishbucket. Looks like 3M 90 might be a variation of, or maybe the latest generation of, the 3M 777 spray adhesive some of the other guys recommended to Scott. The photo makes it easier when I go looking for the stuff.


----------



## CaptRandy

Spray adhesive just be sure you have plenty of air flowing. I used in the the v-berth of boat and came out dizzy. Had fans on but was confined space.


----------



## dvalery20

Scott_M said:


> It's for a speaker cabinet to be used under my guitar amp. I did quite a bit of searching both on here and elsewhere but can't seem to find a good answer.
> 
> Would it be sensible to use something that can be thinned with water, so I could spread it around a bit with a brush, or should I go with something more along the lines of liquid nails?
> 
> -Scott



3M Spray adhesive 90, it comes in a green can, Walmart used to carry it, now they carry 77 by 3M, you'll find this stuff at lowes or home depot for about $12 a can, depending on the size of the cab 1 can gives enough for a 2x12 and a little more, 2 cans for 4x12, and probably safe to say 3 cans for 6x12.
The stuff is a bit of a pain to use, the way to do it is to spray the adhesive on both the wood and the tolex, let it sit for about a minute so it gets tacky, then apply the tolex to the wood, and do it in sections! hope that helps!

ALSO!!! be careful with what you use, some adhesives, like contact cement can actually deteriorate tolex! most tolex is a vinyl based solution and some glues contain some pretty harsh chemicals that will actually make the tolex melt.


----------



## 1066vik

3m 77 is a standard duty spray adhesive/contact cement.
3m 90 is the industrial/commercial version
with the 77 there is a thin hope of puling the pieces apart to reposition - with the 90 there is not.
I've used 3m 77 to glue down carpet tiles on concrete if that's any indication of durability/holding power.


----------



## jack warner

Fishbucket said:


> Gett'cha some of this.


+1 on this stuff. next to weldwood contact cement, witch is rolled or brushed on. its the best ive used, and in a convinient spray. 3m has a lot of good products.


----------

